# Моделизм > Обсуждение моделей: Авиация >  Су-17М4, KoPro 1:48, Romain Flechon

## Д.Срибный

http://modelism.airforce.ru/gallery/...u-17/index.htm

   Характеристика модели
   Тип: Су-17М4
   Масштаб: 1:48
   Производство: KP, Czech republic
   Дата публикации: 27.01.2009
   Автор: Romain Flechon

----------


## Kasatka

Красота! Кокпит конечно подкачал, но автор грамотно закрыл фонарь =)
все остальное выглядит хорошо. По достоверности варианта окраски ничего сказать не могу =)

никак руки не дойдут до этой модели..
щас вот ниши придут и можно будет поковыряться..

----------


## Евгений Дедигуров

Хороший модель !!!

Сергей,а ниши шасси "от кого" прийти должны?

----------


## Kasatka

Жень, Ciro сделали.
как получу, сделаю фотки и обзорТЧик
выглядят на сайт циро вот так, цена правда - 39 долларов!!

----------


## An-Z

Откровенно говоря не могу понять всеобщие восторги. Модель собрана хорошо, кабинка так себе, ниши на мой взгляд очень хорошо. А вот покраска... к самой технологии претензий практически нет, а вот схема окраски..
Самолёт то известнейший, наши немецкие коллеги обсняли его преподробнейше, фотографий его полно и в сети http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...ext_id=0496367и различной литературе... в общем поля камуфляжа нанесены произвольно, на реальном самолёте всё совсем не так. Достаточно того, что самолёт был покрашен в 3-цветный камуфляж.. Главное украшение самолёта - пасть, сползла вниз. Уголки пасти должны быть на одной линии с нижним краем нижнй створки подпитки... 
Вообще по мелочам очень много упущений в окраске. Противофлаттерные балансиры на стабилизаторах красились красным, прямоугольная "каробка" антенны на "горбу"  такая же как все радиорозрачные детали - зелёная, у носового конуса зелёным был окрашен  только кончик, далее в глубь он был серым или не красился, ПВД и ДУА можно было мазнуть серебрянкой... блоки АСО - некрашеный алюминий, антенны "свой-чужой" коричневые. На этом самолёте, как и на многих других 20 Гв.иап фюзеляж вокруг накладки у корня крыла и часть крыла у стволов пушек окрашивался чёрным.
Совершенно напрасно  подвижные части крыла входящие в центроплан покрашены MetalCote 27003, в реальности этот участок крыла красился в те же цвета камуфляжа, но в процессе эксплуатации образовывались радиальные полосы от смазки, не более того..
У ракеты Х-25 сопла двигателя находились у задней кромки оперения и за соплами шли защитные текстолитовые панели светлокоричневого цвета, а вот Р-60 сделана отлично!
Не смотря на все ухищрения и старание подложка декалей сильно серебрится, особенно заметно на техничке..
Для 48 масштаба слабенько...

----------


## Петр Берестовой

[QUOTE=Kasatka;36553]Жень, Ciro сделали.
как получу, сделаю фотки и обзорТЧик
выглядят на сайт циро вот так, цена правда - 39 долларов!! 

Носовая, емнип, есть в наборе у НеО, правда тут грамотней, разложена на детали, там целиком ниша отлита. Не самая простая задачка покрасить))

----------


## Евгений Дедигуров

[QUOTE=Kasatka;36553]Жень, Ciro сделали.
как получу, сделаю фотки и обзорТЧик
выглядят на сайт циро вот так, цена правда - 39 долларов!! 

Спасибо !
Хороший набор,ежели еще в сочетании с ПЧК от Cutting Edge ,вааще,конфетка будет.
А цены Чехи в последнее время и правда  ЛОМЯТ.

----------


## C-22

Не моделист, посему критиковать сборку и окраску особо не буду, хотя слабовато по моему делитантскому мнению для такого масштаба. 

Задело другое: не знаю откуда взята модель ракеты Х-25, но ее явно делали по рисунку из древнего экшена на Су-7/17. Тогда это было понятно, но сейчас... Полная лажа... 
И еще - на те точки  куда их всунули,  ракетное вооружение не подвешивается... 

Да, и еще... Реально машина с номером 27 принадлежала 2-й аэ 20-го гв. апиб, а на модели на киле эмблема третьей аэ.. Откуда гвардия на руле поворота непонятно вообще...

С уважением

----------


## An-Z

А вроде подвешивали, где то мелькала фотка с 6 Х-25 с какой то показухи.. хотя разницу между "подвесить" и "применить" все знают..
По поводу эмблем на киле, очень спорный момент, фотографий этого самолёта с такими эмблемами мне не попадалось, но на приведённой выше ссылке сфотан этот самолёт с свежезакрашенными эмблемами как раз в этих местах..

----------


## Kasatka

Андрей, спасибо за информацию по окраске. Пригодится в будущем.

Ребята, давайте не забывать, что Роман живет далеко не в пределах СССР и тема советских боевых самолетов для наших колег-моделистов с Запада не такая уж близкая как нам. Информации меньше, доступ к ней сложнее. Языковой барьер опять же.
Несмотря на все недостатки в камо, о которых автор не знал, на мой взгляд окраска выглядит очень хорошо, аккуратно и довольно реалистично. 
Роман, кстати, потихоньку изучает русский и я уверен, что его следующая модель самолета ВВС России будет изучена с нашей ему помощью более глубоко.

Роман, добро пожаловать в клуб =)

----------


## Sergei Galicky

Стоит похвалить нашего коллегу из Франции!!! за смелость, так как модель эта весьма сложна в постройке даже для опытного моделиста. Сам помнится со своим Су-17 пару лет мучался. Конечно расстраивает кокпит и ошибки в маркировке. Выше в посте коллега отметил все замечания. Желаю новых успехов, если есть вопросы по новым проектам, задавайте всегда поможем советом.

----------


## rom1

привет!

 я француз и 21 год.

 я изучаю русский язык, и я знаю некоторые основные слова. 
Я очень заинтересованный российской культурой и самолетом. 

Мой фаворит  Cy-27. 

относительно Cy-17 я соглашаюсь для не правильный kamo. 

Но у меня не было справочных картин. Я только следовал за инструкциями KP. 

Я очень горд видеть свою модель здесь! 
пока!

----------


## An-Z

:) Надеюсь моя критика не обидела вас. Уверен, следующие модели будут покрашены правильно и мы сможем их оценить достойно на нашем сайте.
Су-27 и мой любимый самолёт, по нему у меня собран хороший архив. Если будут возникать какие нибудь вопросы по этому самолёту - спрашивайте, поможем.

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Я очень горд видеть свою модель здесь! 
> пока!


Рады видеть Вас, Роман, на нашем форуме! Модель действительно получилась очень неплохая, несмотря на некоторые неточности :)
Удачи в постройке новых моделей и если надо - всегда готовы помочь советом.

----------


## rom1

спасибо!!   :Smile:

----------

